# Anyone taking/taken the Industrial Engr PE?



## Susan (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm taking the PE exam for Industrial Engineering next week and freaking out.  I don't know anyone else who has taken it, and can't find anyone online either who has.  Was only able to find one study guide and practice exam.  Has anyone here taken it, or going to take it?  What study materials are you using?  How many reference books are you bringing?  Any feedback helps, thanks!


----------



## icclouseau (Apr 12, 2016)

Susan said:


> I'm taking the PE exam for Industrial Engineering next week and freaking out.  I don't know anyone else who has taken it, and can't find anyone online either who has.  Was only able to find one study guide and practice exam.  Has anyone here taken it, or going to take it?  What study materials are you using?  How many reference books are you bringing?  Any feedback helps, thanks!


Hey Susan, glad to see someone else is also taking the Industrial Exam on Friday! I'll admit the resources for study guides and practice exams are pretty slim. I've only found one sample exam (by Kennedy) along with the ppi guide (which is actually for the FE). As for references I've got assorted ones probably 6-7 in total. Some of them are more quick references of Operations Management and Industrial Engineering plus a few textbooks. How about yourself?


----------



## Susan (Apr 12, 2016)

icclouseau said:


> Hey Susan, glad to see someone else is also taking the Industrial Exam on Friday! I'll admit the resources for study guides and practice exams are pretty slim. I've only found one sample exam (by Kennedy) along with the ppi guide (which is actually for the FE). As for references I've got assorted ones probably 6-7 in total. Some of them are more quick references of Operations Management and Industrial Engineering plus a few textbooks. How about yourself?


I've got basically the same!  Probably bringing just 2 textbooks and a couple "quick reference guides."  I don't feel prepared at all though, I wish there were more practice exams!


----------



## beav43 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Susan &amp; icclouseau -
I'm also taking the Industrial exam on Friday.  To be honest my expectations are low as I registered late and haven't studied much, but plan to give it another go next year (with better preparation) should I fail this time around.
That said - I'm working with similar materials that you've listed.  I have the Kennedy practice exam, as well as "Review for the Professional Engineers Examination in Industrial Engineering" by the same author.  It's a decent summary, and acknowledges it's own limitations.  There are some frustrating references in it however (ie: it will refer to "Equation 6-5" when that is not the appropriate equation given the context), but in general I've found it helpful.
I also plan to take the "A Concise Reference Guide for the Principles and Practice of Engineering Industrial Exam" by Bartlett, a couple textbooks that I'm familiar with, and a 3-ring binder with some random notes I've printed off.

Best of luck to you both and anyone else out there!


----------



## Susan (Apr 12, 2016)

beav43 said:


> Hi Susan &amp; icclouseau -
> I'm also taking the Industrial exam on Friday.  To be honest my expectations are low as I registered late and haven't studied much, but plan to give it another go next year (with better preparation) should I fail this time around.
> That said - I'm working with similar materials that you've listed.  I have the Kennedy practice exam, as well as "Review for the Professional Engineers Examination in Industrial Engineering" by the same author.  It's a decent summary, and acknowledges it's own limitations.  There are some frustrating references in it however (ie: it will refer to "Equation 6-5" when that is not the appropriate equation given the context), but in general I've found it helpful.
> I also plan to take the "A Concise Reference Guide for the Principles and Practice of Engineering Industrial Exam" by Bartlett, a couple textbooks that I'm familiar with, and a 3-ring binder with some random notes I've printed off.
> ...


Yes there are soooo many typos!  And none of the formulas he references exist!  I gave up on that book and now just focusing on FE practice guides   :/

I feel the same way, highly likely I'll fail this time and have to take it next year (I wish it was offered twice a year and not just once!  How hard can it be to offer it in the fall too?)


----------



## beav43 (Apr 13, 2016)

Susan said:


> Yes there are soooo many typos!  And none of the formulas he references exist!  I gave up on that book and now just focusing on FE practice guides   :/
> 
> I feel the same way, highly likely I'll fail this time and have to take it next year (I wish it was offered twice a year and not just once!  How hard can it be to offer it in the fall too?)


Yeah... that study guide would have definitely benefited from some peer review before publication.  Seems almost like the author went back through and updated the content based on changes to the PE exam, but didn't take the time to make sure the references still held up.  Which is unfortunate, because I kind of like the content and amount of material otherwise. 

It is a bit frustrating that they only administer the exam once a year.  Not sure which state you're in, but here in Michigan the licensing bureau is so backlogged they didn't approve me to sit for the exam until it was pretty close to the exam date.  Sort of puts you in a tough position as far as either having a very short window in which to study, or having to wait a full extra year to take the next exam.

I'm not too far removed from university, so I'm hoping that I'll be able to recollect a good portion of the concepts and terminology with relative ease.  Worst case I'm sure it'll be easier to study efficiently after seeing the exam once!


----------



## icclouseau (Apr 14, 2016)

I've got a similar "Review for the Professional Engineers' Examination for Industrial Engineers" but its by Young. I've actually found the Schaum's Operations Management guide to be useful and also recommend the reference guide by Bartlett. 

I definitely understand on the timing. The timing of my application in Texas wasnt too bad, however with the limited amount of information out there about the Industrial PE it is difficult to find a starting point quickly. (Found lots of civil and mechanical prep classes though while searching!) 

Best of luck to you both as well (and an other industrials out there). Not too much time left now!


----------



## icclouseau (Apr 19, 2016)

Hope you both did well on the exam and now the wait begins! Best of luck to both of you and hoping we all get good news in 8-10 weeks!


----------



## beav43 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks icclouseau - same to you!  The exam was a bit easier than I expected, but I still did feel underprepared.  Felt like I brought the appropriate reference material with me - any other references that would have helped me would have been absolute shots in the dark. ​


----------



## Will T (Apr 29, 2016)

I also took the PE Industrial on the 15th and wish I'd seen this topic thread before I did so.  I felt the same as the rest of you about the lack of material out there to plan for the exam.  I ended up using the PPI package including the Kennedy Sample exam and review for IE.  I also found the "Concise reference guide for the Principles and Practice of Engineering Industrial Exam" to also be very helpful.  Did anyone else feel like they were the only IE at their site that day?


----------



## beav43 (May 2, 2016)

Hi Will - hope your exam went well.  I didn't really get a chance to chat with anyone before/after my exam, but I suspect I was the only one.  There were 113 examinees in my session and everyone else had a significant volume of references with them.  So if anyone else WAS taking the IE exam, they brought a lot more material than me (and by the sounds of it, the others on this thread). I didn't notice any IE textbooks in the crowd.


----------



## Susan (May 5, 2016)

I saw a few IEs, and my co-worker was taking it as well too.  But then again, there were at least 300 people in my test room I think.


----------



## TWJ PE (May 5, 2016)

Susan said:


> I saw a few IEs, and my co-worker was taking it as well too.  But then again, there were at least 300 people in my test room I think.


Were you in the other room? There were at least 600 in the room I was in.


----------



## Susan (May 11, 2016)

W9TWJ said:


> Were you in the other room? There were at least 600 in the room I was in.


I didn't really count, I just remember my seat number was close to 300, oh and I guess I was in the middle of the room, so 600 would make sense


----------



## matchek (May 22, 2016)

When Texas give the PE score, is that the raw score of a scaled score?


----------



## TWJ PE (May 22, 2016)

matchek said:


> When Texas give the PE score, is that the raw score of a scaled score?


No one really knows, but I don't think it's a raw score.


----------



## matchek (May 22, 2016)

That would make sense if it was a scaled score.


----------



## beav43 (May 27, 2016)

Congrats to those of you who passed!

Out of curiosity, what was your motivation for becoming an IE P.E.?  What do you plan on doing with it?
It was more of a personal goal for me.


----------



## Susan (Jun 2, 2016)

@beav43 it was a personal goal for me too.  Don't know if I'll ever "need" it, but it definitely adds to the resume, and also makes me feel somewhat accomplished as an engineer.


----------



## 67z400 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi All!

I am taking the Industrial PE exam in April.  Recently purchased the IE study material from PPI.  I have been out of school for 10 years and have been working roles such as industrial engineer, quality engineer, quality manager, etc.  For those of you that have taken the Industrial PE would you mind sharing your tips and suggestions for studying?

Thank you!

Tom


----------



## JustinFish (Feb 1, 2018)

I am taking the PE Exam in April as well...to be honest, I found the book by Kennedy very complicated and confusing...I stopped using it, as it goes way too much into detail and is way harder to follow than the IIE course (expensive, but is a GREAT resource, highly recommend it). I have been using that course as my main guide. I took the practice exam by Kennedy too, and found it very confusing, but i am hoping the exam isn't like this.  Would like to hear from people who took the exam in the past


----------



## 67z400 (Feb 14, 2018)

Also looking to hear from people who took the exam.  I am using the Kennedy material and not too impressed with it so far.  In March I will be taking the prep course offered through the school of PE.


----------



## 67z400 (May 24, 2018)

Hi All,  Missouri results are in and I passed!!

I took the School of PE Industrial course and thought it was very helpful.


----------



## School of PE (May 24, 2018)

67z400 said:


> Hi All,  Missouri results are in and I passed!!
> 
> I took the School of PE Industrial course and thought it was very helpful.


Congratulations! We are happy we could help prepare you for the exam.


----------



## pjavery (May 24, 2018)

Also gonna bump this thread again - I passed as well!

Glad to hear the SOPE course is helpful. I'd also like to plug the online class offered by IISE - I thought it was quite helpful as well. I also referenced the IISE class binder dozens of times during the exam.

Since I wish this had been here when I was prepping, I figured I'd give a breakdown of what I used to study.

Materials I felt were useful, in order of usage during the exam:


A Concise Reference Guide for the P&amp;PE Industrial Exam - Daniel Bartlett (I seriously referenced this for 90% of questions; vital - I strongly suggest you get this).

The IISE class binder, as mentioned above

Kennedy's Review Guide

Kennedy's Review Test (this came for "free" with the IISE class)

A few binders with notes from college classes (Engineering Economics, Statistics, Operation Research, Mgmt Science, and Reliability &amp; Quality Control) 

The NCEES FE Review book (yes, the same one they allow you to use during the FE exam; has quite a few handy formulas/tables)

Industrial Discipline-Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam (has a lot of practice problems, even though it's "only" for the FE)

I didn't use the following all that much, but I'm still glad I brought them (I did occasionally use these to double check something, or for random definitions/lookups):

Textbooks from college classes (I hadn't kept some of them after college, but I knew what I had used and went and bought old editions on Amazon for &lt;$5):


Statistical Quality Control - Douglas Montgomery

Intro to Management Science (Hillier/Hillier)

Operations and Supply Chain Management - Jacobs Chase

Other books (I hadn't used these in college, but were useful):


Maynard's Industrial Engineering Handbook

Handbook of Industrial Engineering Equations, Formulas, and Calculations - Omitaumu

Introduction to Industrial and Systems Engineering - Turner/Mize/Case/Nazemetz


----------



## Geralyn (Feb 28, 2019)

Where can I find SOPE course being offered?


----------



## ruggercsc (Feb 28, 2019)

Geralyn said:


> Where can I find SOPE course being offered?


https://www.schoolofpe.com/peindustrial/


----------



## VictorHugo (Aug 16, 2020)

Anyone want to share or sell their study material?


----------

